# my little baby kittens a couple of hours old



## x-Cinderella-x (May 28, 2008)

sorry about the night vision i cant get a picture cos its too dark lol


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

Aaaaaw! Bless! They are lovely and Mummy looks so proud of her babies.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them, they look really good, nice size too. *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, 

afternoon wendy


----------



## x-Cinderella-x (May 28, 2008)

i know im in love with them lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are totally adorable and doesn't mum look so happy with her little ones


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

aww...so cute!!!

can i take one homehehe


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I bet you've just been sat watching them Scarlett, if your anything like me, lol




afternoon wendy

Click to expand...

Afternoon Linda*


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

they are sooo cute


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww beautiful,,i love kitten pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple of hours old! they are huge clever mum!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahhhh - well done you Scarlett - what do vets know 
They are massive she must've been late.

Are there 3 or 4???

Mum is lovely - kittens look like they'll be beauties too


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Are there 3 or 4???


*There is 4 Emily, I think, lol*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just saw the other post


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

mum looks so proud....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens and mum looks very content


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely pics Scarlet-mum looks so content with her brood-that biggu's gunna be HUGE


----------

